# ROGER BB gun (pistol)



## CamperCouple (Nov 30, 2009)

My son-in-law inherited a BB gun pistol from his grandpa. It was hid away in original box---hadn't been used for many years. Advertised as a ROGER semi-auto CO 2 BB 100 shot pistol. When you put a new CO 2 cartridge in it--- you can here the gas escaping (hissing sound). Anybody have any info on this gun? Ahlmans Gun Shop in Morristown won't work on it.Thanks for any and all info. He would sure like to get it working.


----------

